# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Χαρίζω-Ζητάω άλλα ζώα > [ΧΑΡΙΖΕΤΑΙ] Κουταβίνι

## Ryu

τον Λακη τον βρηκε μελος της φιλοζωικης μεγαρων διπλα σε ενα καδο με τα 2 νεκρα αδελφια του οταν ηταν 15 ημερων περιπου.τωρα που μεγαλωσε και πηγε 30 ημερων και τρωει μονος του ειναι ετοιμος να βρει σπιτι.ειναι ημιαιμο ποιντερ οποτε θα γινει γυρω στα 20 κιλα.θα δωθει με συμβολαιο υιοθεσιας και τσιπακι που επιβαρυνει τον νεο κηδεμονα!

----------


## lagreco69

Ευχομαι γρηγορα!! να βρει ενα ζεστο και αγαπησιαρικο!! γεματο αγκαλιες για αυτο σπιτι!!

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

δεσποινα αν και απ τη φωτογραφια... εγω για κανα 10κιλο τον κανω...το ποδι ειναι κοντουλικο και η πατουσιτσα μινιον!

----------


## Ryu

μπαα μη το λες τα ποιντερ πιανουν 25αρια.ειναι και πολυ μικρουλη ακομη,εκτος και εχει διασταυρωθει με καποιο ποιο μικροσωμο σκυλι,αντε να γινει κανα 15κιλο
παντως και αυτον για 15 τον ειχα και εγινε ενα γωμαρι 25 κιλα 



τα κυνηγοσκυλα ειναι τα καλητερα σκυλια!πανεξυπνα,συναισθημ  ατικα,κοινονικα αλλα και φυλακες οταν πρεπει.

----------


## mariakappa

δεσποινα προσφατως χασαμε την Lady μας , ενα ημιαιμο λυκοσκυλο απο εκφυλιστικη νεφρικη ανεπαρκεια (νομιζω ετσι μου το ειπε ο γιατρος) δηλαδη απο γεραματα.ζουσε με μια αλλη σκυλιτσα την Ζινα, ενα επανιελ μπρετον.η μικρη εχει παθει καταθλιψη χωρις την φιλη της και αναγκαζομαστε να την βαζουμε και στο σπιτι και να την εχουμε στα πουπουλα.ψαχνουμε λοιπον ενα σκυλο φυλακα οπως ροντβαιντερ , λυκοσκυλο, κτλ. καθως τα σκυλια ζουνε με τον θειο μου ο οποιος μενει μονος του και γι'αυτο θελουμε τουλαχιστον να ειναι φυλακας.εαν βρεθει κατι να με εχεις υπ'οψη.

----------


## Ryu

υπαρχει κ ροτ και λυκακια(ημιαιμα)αλλα με ωραια χαρακτιριστικα,σου εχω στειλει στο προφιλ
παντως να ξερεις οτι ολλα τα σκυλια ειναι φυλακες στον χωρο τους.ανεξαρτιτος ρατσας

----------


## Ryu

υιοθετηθηκε!

----------


## Oneiropagida

Δέσποινα χαίρομαι που το μικρό κουταβίνι βρήκε επιτέλους ένα ζεστό σπιτικό!!!!!!!!
(Να κλειδώσει η αγγελία?)

----------

